
Ubuntu.StackExchange.com is now AskUbuntu.com - phsr
http://askubuntu.com/
======
jessor
Nice. I hope it gets the google love it deserves. Googling for ubuntu-specific
problems can become quite painful since forum threads are often full of
outdated or useless statements.

Q&A Sites seem to be the answer of the problems that forums and wikis suffer
from.

~~~
leftnode
Yeah, nothings more infuriating than trying to find an answer and you get a
blog post about Feisty Fawn.

~~~
parfe
Your comment excited me because I thought questions would be tagged by Ubuntu
release, but that does not seem to be the case.

edit: Looks like the release tag is available but optional which saddens me.

~~~
phsr
It should be optional, because there will be questions the span a few
releases, and the number of tags on a question is limited to 5.

~~~
allenp
Or they should make the version tags a separate set of tags - they are really
different information than the content of the rest of the tags.

Edit: Re-thinking this - maybe version should be mandatory, but again not
count against the tag limit, with the ability to add other versions to the
question if applicable to future releases.

~~~
SkyMarshal
Or just provide a 'non-version specific' tag in addition to the version ones.

------
leftnode
Wow, thats the nicest designed StackExchange site I've ever seen.

I hope Ubuntu.com picks up on it (or sponsors it directly) so it gets a lot of
Google exposure.

~~~
phsr
Canonical partnered with Stack Overflow on AskUbuntu.com:
[http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/10/ubuntu-stack-
exchange-...](http://blog.stackoverflow.com/2010/10/ubuntu-stack-exchange-is-
askubuntu-com/)

~~~
macco
Yeah, it seem they donated the theme, too.

------
jerhewet
Most excellent! Already found the answers to two (rather minor but esoteric)
issues I've been trying to resolve. Love that Stack Exchange.

------
tzury
askubuntu.com is running on windows?

~~~
barnaby
For all we know it could be running on an Ubuntu server using Mono. They had
Miguel DeIcaza on their podcast once and said they would make sure it can run
on Linux too.

~~~
ceejayoz
It's not. StackOverflow and StackExchange run on a Windows stack. Their blog
has a lot of neat information on how they set the entire architecture up.

~~~
barnaby
And the whole point of Mono is to be able to run the windows stack on Unix
environments. Hence my comment that "it could be running on Ubuntu using mono"
:-)

------
anhtran
I like this design

~~~
nailer
I do too, but the dots in the message bar should be a single color - they
change the shape of the letters a little and make it hard for me to read.

------
whalesalad
So ironic that it's powered by ASP.

~~~
lhnn
Mono can run ASP.NET.

Perhaps a Lift-powered clone of StackExchange will be my next project.

------
KishoreKumar
Awesome!

------
Kilimanjaro
This is the first S/Ex I've had in years that let me totally satisfied. Not
too kinky, not too amateurish, just professional S/Ex I'd gladly pay good
money for.

